# تصنيع الفنيك



## إسلام علي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

* تصنيع الفنيك ..منقووول *


*اولا : المكاااااااااااااااااان*
​طبعا أى مشروع فى الدنيا بيحتاج لمكان وأى مكان بيبقى ليه مواصفات تختلف من نشاط لأخر...ومشروعنا طبعا عايز مكان يتم فيه التصنيع والمكان عايز مواصفات بس فيه سؤال ممكن يدور فى ذهن كل واحد مننا وهو هل مشروع مثل الفنيك بيتعمل داخل المدن والقرى ولا لازم يكون خارج المدن فى المناطق الصناعية أقولك طبعا ده حسب البلد اللى انتا فيها والمحافظة التابع لها ونظام المجلس المحلى او مجلس المدينة اللى انتا فيها ومتطلباته فكل مكان بيختلف عن الأخر فى نظام مجلسه المحلى اللى فيه وقوانينه يعنى مثلا عندنا فى الأرياف وفى كذا محافظة قريبة من بعض ..شركات كتيرة كبيرة ومعروف منتجها فى السوق منتج الفنيك يعنى ومصنعها جراج تحت عمارة وداخل القرية وفى شارع ضيق ووسط سوق أكثر من 5 شركات على هذا النظام ومرخصين طبعا زى صور جايبهالكم لمصنع من الشركات دية سوف ارفع لكم صوره هتلقوه تحت عمارة وعبارة عن جراج
فنرجع ونقول ده قلنا حسب نظام مجلس الحى او المدينة اللى انتا فيها وقوانينه فكل بلد وليها نظامها وأيضا كل مجلس وليه نظامه لإنه قد يكون داخل المدينة الواحدة او القرية الواحدة مجلسين او اكثر مثل حى اول حى تانى حى تالت فكل حى داخل المدينة الواحدة او داخل القرية الواحدة وله نظامه وهكذا فكل مجلس وليه نظامه وكل موظف وليه نظامه ممكن يكون موظف معقد وموظف طيب ومتساهل المهم كده كده إن شاء الله فيه رخص لمشروع الفنيك علشان تتطمن المهم اسعى انتا فى الرخصة علشان بتاخد وقت شوية من 4 إلى 6 شهور وممكن تزيد شهر ولا شهرين كمان كل ده برده حسب نظام الحى او المجلس اللى انتا فيه فى بلدك وحسب موظفينه كمان متساهلين ولا معقدين وطبعا برده مسألة الرسم الهندسى للمصنع اللى بيتعمل فى المجلس المحلى برده والمعاينة اللى بتطلع معاك ويطلب منك حاجات داخل المصنع برده ده بيختلف من بلد لبلد وبرده تبع نظام المجلس اللى فيها ونظامه وحسب الموظف اللى هيعاين المكان ويرسملك رسم هندسى ويقلك عايز كذا هنا وعايز كذا هنا افتحلى منفذ تهوية او متفتحش كل شخص وليه نظامه وكل بلد وليها نظامها المهم

طبعا انا مش متذكر اوراق الرخصة وإجرائتها بس اللى فاكره انك
خطوات الرخصة كالأتى
صورة عقد الإيجار _ صورة البطاقة الضريبية _ كشف ربط العوايد من الضرائب العقارية _ صورة البطاقة الشخصية _ رسم هندسى

الجهات الحكومية اللتى هتروح لها علشان ترخص منها هى
1_ إدارة الاستثمار بالموافقة وقبول طلب الإقامة فى حالة ما اذا كان المكان المراد انشاء المشروع فيه داخل المجتمعات العمرانية
2_ إدارة التراخيص بالموافقة وقبول طلب الإقامة فى حالة ما إذا كان المكان المراد انشاء المشروع فيه داخل المدن او المحافظات

* ثانيا: اما بالنسبة للأوراق المطلوبة* 

أول حاجة بتعمل بطاقة ضريبية وسجل تجارى

كيفية استخراج البطاقة الضريبية

المستندات المطلوبة لاستخراج البطاقة الضريبية
 طلب استخراج البطاقة الضريبية ( لدى الوحدة )ا-
صورة من عقد الإيجار أو التمليك مثبت به التاريخ أو موثق من الشهر العقاري-
صورة البطاقة الشخصية /العائلية /الرقم القومي لصاحب المنشأة وللشركاء إن وجد-
صورة من عقد الشركة إن وجد-
 صورة من إيصال تأمين عداد الكهرباء
على أن تقدم أصول جميع المستندات للإطلاع

خطوات استصدار البطاقة الضريبية :
1_ يتقدم صاحب المنشأة بطلب الحصول على الخدمة إلى موظف الاستقبال ( الطلب موجود لدى موظف الاستقبال) وهو مجانى ثم ملء بياناته ثم يرفق بالطلب صورة ضوئية للمستندات المذكورة عاليه

2_يقوم موظف الاستقبال بتسجيل بيانات صاحب المنشأة وتوجيهه إلى مندوب مصلحة الضرائب داخل الوحدة

3_يقوم صاحب المنشأة بملء نموذج طلب إصدار البطاقة الضريبية ويرفق به المستندات المطلوبة

4_يقوم مندوب مصلحة الضرائب بمراجعة الطلب والمستندات ويحدد موعداً لتسليم صاحب المنشأة شهادة تفيد فتح الملف الضريبي للتعامل بها لحين إصدار البطاقة الضريبية

5 _ يتم فتح ملف ضريبى يعطى له رقم وهو ذات الرقم الذى يسجل على البطاقة الضريبية

6_يراجع صاحب المنشأة الوحدة خلال شهر لاستلام البطاقة الضريبية بعد إصدارها


كيفية استخراج السجل التجاري
المستندات المطلوبة لاستخراج السجل التجاري :
 طلب استخراج سجل تجارى ( لدى الوحدة )ا-
 من عقد الإيجار أو التمليك مثبت التاريخ أو موثق من الشهر العقاري-

صورة البطاقة الضريبية أو شهادة تفيد فتح ملف ضريبي-

صورة البطاقة الشخصية /العائلية /الرقم القومي لصاحب المنشأة وللشركاء إن وجد-

صورة من عقد الشركة إن وجد-
شهادة المزاولة من الغرفة التجارية وهو ترخيص بمزاولة التجارة-
على أن تقدم أصول جميع المستندات للإطلاع

خطوات استصدار السجل التجاري
1_ يتقدم صاحب المنشأة بطلب الحصول على الخدمة إلى موظف الاستقبال ( الطلب موجود لدى موظف الاستقبال)
2_يقوم موظف الاستقبال بتسجيل بيانات صاحب المنشأة وتوجيهه إلى مندوب مصلحة السجل التجاري داخل الوحدة

3_يقوم صاحب المنشأة بملء نموذج طلب إصدار السجل التجاري ويرفق به المستندات المطلوبة

4_يقوم مندوب مصلحة السجل التجاري بمراجعة الطلب والمستندات ويحدد موعداً لتسليم السجل التجاري لصاحب المنشأة

5_يتقدم صاحب المنشأة للوحدة بعد المدة التى حددها فى الخطوة السابقة لاستلام السجل التجارى

للحصول على ترخيص المصنع يستلزم الاتى:
1- الحصول على السجل التجارى
2- الحصول على صورة من عقد الإيجار أو التمليك مثبت التاريخ أو موثق من الشهر العقاري
3- الحصول على بطاقة ضريبية
ويتم تقديم طلب للحصول على الموافقة الى ادارة التراخيص وسيتم خلال 24 ساعة الحصول على الموافقة المبدئية وبعد فترة سيتم الحصول على الموافقة النهائي

وهذا المصنع عبارة عن مخزن معقول المساحة مساحته تقريب 100 متر تحت مبنى سكنى فى أحد القرى مكون من جزئين كما ترى فى الصورة الأولى عبارة عن جزء خارجى يوضع فيه الكراتين والعبوات الفارغة اللتى فى الشكاير كما ترى ويوضع فيه أيضا الكراتين الفارغة والكراتين بعد تعبئتها
والجزء الثانى الداخلى للمصنع يتم فيه التصنيع والتعبئة كما ترى فى الصورة الثانية

الصورة رقم 1





​

الصورة رقم 2




​
*المعدات المطلوبة فى مصنع الفنيك
*​
*أولا : يا إما هنعمل خلاطة نضرب فيها *
*ثانيا:**ويإما هنضرب فى براميل لإنى لجأت إليها فى الأخر بعد أما الخلاطة الماتور بتاعها **اتحرق وكانت عايزة شوية تظبيط من جوة والبراميل هتبقى مجدية للى لسه بادىء فى هذا المشروع هتديله خبرة جامدة فى التصنيع وعن تجربة

**يبقى المعدات المطلوبة هى
** براميل صاج مجلفن اللى هى البراميل الفضية أو البراميل العادية اللى بيتعبى فيها فازلين او بتاعة الزيت بتاع العربيات جيب اللى تقدر عليه البرميل بيسع 200كيلو وزيادة شوية قول بتاع 220 كيلو المهم هتجيب نقول مثلا 16برميل ولا حاجة مش هيخسر طبعا هما بيجوا مقفولين بالطبات بتاعتهم بنجيبهم من اى بنزينة أو من بتوع غيار الزيت للعربيات او من اللى بيتاجروا فى البراميل والجراكن والعبوات الفارغة بعد اما ياخدوها من المصانع ويغسلوها بيبعوها المهم فيه منهم براميل بتيجى مقفولة بطباتها واحنا بنفتحهم زى براميل زيت العربيات او بنجيب براميل مفتوحة جاهزة بالغطيان بتاعتهم والأفيز بتاعهم زى براميل الفازلين المهم هناخدهم نشطفهم كويس من جوة بماية سخنة او نملاهم ماية ونغليها على النار علشان تسيح المواد الى فيه ونسيبهم فى الشمس علشان لو كان فيهم حاجة من جوة غير الزيت تسيح وتنزل المهم نشطفهم كويس فى الآخر بأى طريقة المهم ينظفوا من جوة وتكلفة البرميل انتا وشطارتك فى السعر سواء جبتهم من بتاع زيت العربيات من بنزينة من اللى بيبيع البراميل والجراكن انا عامة جبتهم ب60 جنيه الواحد وطبعا انتا مش هتجبهم كلهم مفتوحين او لو جبتهم كلهم مقفولين مش هتفتحهم كلهم علشان مش كل البراميل هنفتحها فى الشغل فيه هنفتحه خالص علشان هنضرب فيه...**وفيه من البراميل اللى هنجيبه مقفول زى ما هو بطباته علشان هنجيب فيه خامات من شركة الكوك
**

*
​*
* هنجيب حنفيات نظيفة بجلب نحاس نجيب مثلا 8 حنفيات بجلبهم النحاس طبعا جلب قلاووظ والحنفيات بتاعتها كذلك علشان يبقى سهل خلعهم وتركيبهم لو باظوا منك او لو احتاجت تغيرهم بعد كده وسعرالحنفية تقريبا 20 جنيه بالجلبه بتاعتها والحنفيات دية هنركبها فى البراميل اللى هنعبى منها ومش شرط نركب ال 8 حنفيات كلهم لإن ممكن نعبى من برملين ولا حاجة وبعدين اما يفضى البرملين نبقى ناخد بالجرادل او بالطرمبة طرمبة رفع الأحماض والزيوت من البراميل المليانة الأخرى اللى من غير حنفيات ونفضى فى البراميل اللى ركبنا فيها الحنفيات بص كل ده يرجع لنظامك فى شغلك والأسهل ليك دية مسائل مش محتاجة كلام المهم البراميل اللى هنركب فيها الحنفيات نلحم الجلب بتاعت الحنفيات الأول فى البراميل عند واحد بتاع لحام ونلحمهم كويس فى البراميل علشان اللحام ميفكش منك بعد كده لحام الجلب بس فى البراميل وبعدين بإدينا نبقى نركب الحنفيات
وفيه نقطة نخلى الحنفيات فى الجزء الأخير فى البرميل يعنى نسيب من الأرض حوالى 25 سنتى تقريبا وبعدين نلحم الجلب او نعمل حنفيتين فى البرميل واحدة على مسافة 25 سنتى من قاع البرميل والثانية على مسافة 3 سنتى من القاع علشان لو حصل فيه ترسيب ولا حاجة فى برميل الفنيك من تحت نتيجة الرطوبة وتغيرات الجو فى الشتاء نتفادى تعبئة الفنيك المرسب تحت أسفل البرميل وغالبا لو حصل فيه ترسيب بيبقى بسيط وده بيبقى أيام الشتاء وده برده نادر لإن احنا الفنيك اللى احنا بنعمله بيبقى متعادل لو قست البى اتش بتاعته هتلقيه متعادل وكله ماية واحدة اعلى البرميل زى اسفله لكن لو حصل ترسيب هيبقى فى نهاية البرميل شوية فنيك مرسب طبعا مش بنرميه ولكن بندخله فى شغل تانى او بنعالجه بعد كده بس علشان نتفادى تعبئته وهو مرسب فى العبوات زى ما هو موضح فى الصورة



​





​

* طرمبة للبراميل بتاعة أحماض وزيوت علشان تبقى أسهل ليك لما تيجى تاخد من البراميل المقفولة اللى هنجيب فيها خامات سواء من الكوك زى زيت الكيروزوت والقطفة ... طبعا البرميل بيبقى مقفول وفيه طبتين.. الماكينة الطرمبة هتتركب مكان طبة البرميل وتضخ منها زيت الكيروزوت أو القطفة أو الزيت المحمض زى ما هنتكلم بعد كده على الخامات وأماكن شرائها ..المهم الطرمبة أسهلك فى تفريغ محتويات البرميل بدل اما تقعد تميل البرميل وهو بيبقى تقيل وينكب منك على الأرض فالطرمبة أسهلك*
*والطرمبة عاملة 70 جنية
**هى بتبقى عبارة عن دراع زى ماكينة الخياطة وتقعد تلفه بإيدك يقوم يضخ محتوى البرميل للخارج بدل اما تميل البرميل.. المهم تكون الطرمبة اللى هتشتريها بتاعة أحماض وزيوت وابقى ركبلها فى الجزء الخارجى لها اللى بيضخ لبرة حتة خرطوم طويل علشان تعرف تعبى فى الجرادل من غير ما يترتش على الأرض
**

*
​*



* هتجيب بتاع 5 جرادل صاج علشان بنملى فيها الخامات ونوزع منها على البراميل الواحد منها بحوالى 10 جنيه أو اى جرادل حتى لو بلاستيك
*
**

*





​*
هتعملك غلاية شاسية حديد محملة بثلاث عيون او أزيد حسب ما تكلف انتا أهم حاجة تكون الشعل بتاعتها كبيرة والماسورة اللى موصلة بالشعل طويلة علشان خرطوم الأنبوبة يبقى بعيد عن النار وهتجبلك انبوبة اسطوانة كبيرة هتركب غاز براحتك حسب ما هتكلف انتا ولو هتجيب انبوبة زى ما انا عامل هتجيب انبوبة كبيرة طبعا علشان الصغيرة غير مصرح بها** ....هى تقريبا الغلاية كانت مكلفة 300 جنيه واسطوانة الأنبوبة كانت عاملة الواحدة 250 جنيه ..أهم حاجة الخراطيم بتاعتها تكون محملة كويس وتأمن عليها كويس
**

*
​* هتعوذ حوالى 25 سبت مش هيخسر هتحتاجهم وقت ضغطة الشغل هما بيجابوا من عند الشريف للبلاستيك اسمها سبتة الزبادى علشان هنحط فيهم الأزايز بعد تعبئتها وسعر السبت كان 14 جنيه

**

*
​*

**

*
​*
* هتجبلك مطرقة حوالى 10 كيلو ولا حاجة حديد.. يإما تجبها ألمانى يا إما صينى يا إما مصرى المهم تعيش معاك... وبعدين نركب لها يد شوم طويلة علشان هنستخدمها فى الدق على برميل فيه مادة جامدة اسمها بالبلدى وباسم بلدها اللى بتيجى منه اللى هى الصين قلفونية صينى (اثنين دابيو) المهم كل ده هنبقى نتكلم عليه والمطرقة المصرى عاملة 60 جنيه باليد الشوم بتاعتها تبقى ب 70 جنيه اللى هى بنقول عليها مرزبة



​


*هتحتاجلك جوانتيات أحماض ..الجوانتيات بتشتريهم من أى شركة مواد إطفاء ومستلزمات الأمن الصناعى الدستة ب 90 جنيه.. الجوانتى ب 7.5 جنيه
**

*
​لو عايز تجيب وده مش شرط لإن العملية مش معضلة فلو حبيت تشتريلك أفرول تشتغل بيه ماشى خير وبركة ولو حبيت تشتغل فى لبس قديم من عندك اى لبس ماشى علشان متكلفش نفسك
_ وبرده لو حبيت وده برده مش شرط تشتريلك حذاء بوط خير وبركة ولو هتشتغل فى جزمة اى جزمة عادية ماشى ..لإن العملية مش معضلة زى ما قلتلك ما انتش شغال قدام خلاطة 10 طن ده انتا بتضرب فى براميل.....

ده حتى الخلاطة ال4 طن ودية انا كنت شغال عليها وكنت شغال بلبسى العادى لبس خروج اتوسخ بس وعامة بيطلع مع المساحيق يعنى لو اتعصت من صابونة الفنيك عادى مع المساحيق بتطلع ( خطورة الفنيك أثناء التفاعل بس فى الأول ومش معضل برده طالما انتا مش شغال قدام خلاطة كبيرة 10 طن ولا حاجة زى مصنع فنيك العاشر طيب ده انا كنت واقف فوق الخلاطة ال 4 طن اللى عندنا فوقيها وشغال فى عز المعمعة زى ما بيقولوا وبخار الصودا طالعة شديدة اثناء التفاعل لإن التفاعل بيطرد الحرارة فى صورة بخار شديد وده طبعا علشان 4 طن وخلاطة فبيحتاج حوالى شكارتين ونصف صودا والصودا فيها حرارة فأثناء التفاعل كانت الحرارة طالعة شديدة من الخلاطة وانا فوق الخلاطة وواخد البخار معظمه طالع علية وعادى يعنى وكملت شغلى على هذا الحال وطبعا مش بقولك اعمل زى لأن ده غلط يعنى لو عندك خلاطة متعملش الغلط اعمل انتا الصح ولو عندك خلاطة لا تقف فوقيها خليك فى الأمان اقف على السلم الثابت للخلاطة لأحسن تتزحلق وتقع فى الخلاطة وتجيب الغلط عليه وانا عايز منك دعوة حلوة مش دعوة تبهدلنى وطبعا الغلط كان منى مش الغلط انى واقف فوق الخلاطة لإنى انا واخد على كده اما انتا بلاش تقلدنى قلد الصح لأ أقصد ان الغلط كان انى اثناء وضع الصودا فى الخلاطة طبعا بعد ذوبانها جيدا فى برميلين ماية البرميل ال120 كيلو البلاستيك كل شكارة صودا فى برميل مليان ماية وادوبها كويس جدا المفروض انى بحط الصودا سرسوب سرسوب فى الخلاطة علشان التفاعل يتم بشكل سليم لحد اما يتم التفاعل واطمئن ان مفيش حرارة كامنة لسه ممكن تطلع فاجئة تعمل فوران ابقى افضيها خالص الصودا الشوية اللى هيبقوا موجودين فى كل برميل يعنى علشان ميحصلش فوران فى الخلاطة يؤدى إلى ان الصابونة تنكب من الخلاطة تبهدلنا وهى سخنة ملهلبة او تحصل نتايج متضاعفة اكتر من انها تنكب فكان الغلط منى طبعا انا كنت بحطها سرسوب سرسوب طبعا عن طريق جردل بلاستيك بس خانى التفاعل وفكرت ان التفاعل تم فبقيت احط بالجردل على طول ورا بعضه مرة واحدة من غير ما احط سرسوب سرسوب من الجردل بقيت اكب الجردل مرة واحدة على طول وورا بعض فالحرارة بقت شديدة تانى والبخار كتر اوى دليل ان لسه فيه حرارة كامنة فكان هيحصل فوران بس الحمد لله لحقناه بخرطوم الماية قبل ما يفور لكن لما تضرب فى البرميل الأمر بيبقى سهل بس طبعا برده اثناء وضع الصودا فى البرميل علشان التفاعل برده بيبقى وضع الصودا سرسوب سرسوب ومش بالجردل زى الخلاطة لتلاقى البرميل حصل فيه فوران فى ساعتها لأن لما هتشتغل فى البراميل يبقى حقن الصودا بشفشق صغير اللى هو الشفشق البلاستيك اللى بيسع تقريبا كيلو او كيلو ونصف وتحقن سرسوب سرسوب لحد اما الحرارة تهدى ويتم التفاعل ممكن ساعتها تحط باقى الصودا بس برده خليك طالما انتا فى الأول لسه اول مرة هتضرب خليك حطها حقن على طول سرسوب سرسوب على طول وطبعا هنا مبتبقاش الحرارة اللى طالعة على هيئة بخار شديد فى برميل 200 كيلو زى خلاطة 4 طن بتيقى البخار مش شديد والعملية دية ترجع لظبط التفاعل بتاعك وظبط ايدك وانتا بتحط الصودا فى البرميل يكون سرسوب سرسوب زى ما قلنا حقن يعنى تحقن بالصودا
المهم نرجع لموضوعنا هتشترى حذاء بوط بتاع أمن صناعى ماشى وهتشترى أفرول ماشى هتلبس جزمة من عندك عادية ولبس قديم من عندك ماشى...وعلى فكرة انا ملبستوش غير 3 مرات فى 3 تضريبات بس وبعدين زهقت منه رميته هو يمكن ينفعك لما تعملك خلاطة 4 طن ولا حاجة وعامة لو بتحب تشتغل على نزاهة ونظافة هاتلك واحد مش هيخسر لإنه مش غالى
المهم فى كل دول الجوانتى هو اساس الشغل حماية لك

*9_ هتجبلك خراطيم بلاستيك على مقاس الحنفية نصف بوصة أو لو عندك حنفية 3/4 بوصة يبقى خرطوم بلاستيك3/4 بوصة على حسب الحنفية اللى عندك علشان هنحتاج نملى ماية فى البراميل
**
10-هتشتريلك ميزانة طبلية أو بيسموها حصيرة هتجيب المتوسطة اللى بتقيس لحد 600 كيلو كفاية ومعقولة هتلاقى فيه منها مستعمل وفيه جديد المستعمل عامل 500 جنية والجديد 800 جنيه ده سعرها من 6 شهور كنت سائل عليها لإنى كنت ببيع اللى
عندى المهكعة علشان أشترى جديد*
*بس الأفضل والأحسن ليك فى الشغل وتحسبلك كمياتك بالضبط انك تشترى الميزانة الديجتال الرقمية أم شاشة رقمية هتريحك فى الشغل جامد وهتحسبلك كمياتك بالضبط لإنها حساسة وبتبدأ وزن من أول 50 جرام وبتوزن لحد 600 كيلو* *وهى كانت عاملة 1100 جنيه* *جيب الميزانة الإستالس أحسن من الحديد الحديد بيتاكل بسرعة اما الإيستالس بتعيش ونظيفة جدا*​






​
 *هتشتريلك قمع صاج من الكبير ده يملى معاك الجمدانات بسرعة وبيستحمل اشتريلك 3 ولا حاجة والقمع الصاج الكبير عامل الواحد 5 جنيه وجبلك برده قمعين صاج ولا 3 من الصغيرين للجراكن والقمع الصغير عامل 2 جنية** وطبعا القمع الصاج اللى اقصدها زى اللى بيتعبا بيها الجاز فى الجراكن شوف بتستحمل ازاى وعملية مع بتوع الجاز احنا بقى عايزينها تعيش معانا برده بس فى الفنيك ولو حبيت تجيب قمع بلاستيك ماشى شغال عادى بس القمع الصاج أرخصلك

**

*
​*
* *هتشتريلك25 جمدانة ولا حاجة وطبعا فيه منها مستعمل وفيه جديد المستعمل ب 19 جنية والجديد ب 23 جنية وفيه سكك أرخص من كده وسواء جبت مستعمل ولا جديد مش فارقة كده كده هتتوسخ من الفنيك وانتا كده كده مش بتبيعها للعميل ده انتا بتاخد مكانها واحدة تانية فاضية او بتسبها عنده وتاخدها المرة الجاية بس الأحسن انك تاخد مكانها علشان مش كل شوية تشتريلك جمدانات وتتعطل لحد اما تجيلك تانى اتعود تاخد مكانها واحدة فاضية بتاعة كلور بتاعة سلفونيك اى جمدانة كده كده انتها هتغسلها تانى قبل اما تعبى فيها
**وهى زى اللى فى الصورة

* *

*


​*
**هتجبلك برميل بلاستيك اللى بيسع 60 لتر بس لو انتا شغال لوحدك هيبقى مش سلسل فى تحركه معاك لما تملاه بمحلول الصودا فخليك أحسن فى شراء برميلين بلاستيك الى بيسع 30 لتر أو أزيد شوية علشان هنعوذهم ندوب فيهم الصودا والواحد عامل 20 جنيه دول هيبقوا سهلين فى شيلهم وتحركهم وعامة ده يرجعك لراحتك فى شغلك واذا كنت هتضرب الفنيك لوحدك ولا هيبقى معاك حد بس انا بسهلك الأمر علشان لو جيت فى يوم وضربت الفنيك لوحدك** ولو جبتلك 3 أو 4 من البستيلات دية يبقى أحسن وأفضل علشان بنحتاجهم لباقى الخامات بدل اما نحط الخامات مكان الصودا يبقى كل حاجة ليها بتاعتها*
*والصورة للبرميلين هى

**

*
​*
*هتشتريلك غلاية صاج بتسع 20 لتر وأزيد شوية بمعنى انك مثلا عاوز تزود فى النسب او تقلل او تغير فيها اللى هى نسب المواد الخام للفنيك فبدل ما تشتغل وتجرب فى البرميل الكبير اللى بيسع 200 كيلو لأ هتفيدك الغلاية فى انك تعمل تجارب بسيطة تضريبة 20 لتر مثلا وكانها برميل مصغر طبعا انا ان شاء الله هديلك نسب تمشى عليها بعد كذا تجربة توصلت اليها وهديلك برده شوية نسب للتجارب نفسها
ودية صورة للغلاية الصاج وهى بتتباع ب20 جنيه



​

*بتجبلك كام شفشق بلاستيك علشان هتصب بيه محلول الصودا المخفف وبنشوف بيه شفافية الفنيك... له كذا إستخدام معانا...* * والشفاشق اللى انا أقصدها شفاشق عادية خالص زى اللى بتستخدم فى اى بيت** ......أما لو حبيت إنتا تجيب شفاشق عليها تدريج بالملليتر ماشى خير وبركة ده أحسن ليك فى ضبط مقاديرك بالملليتر ده أفضل وأحسن لإنى سمعت إن فيه شفاشق بلاستيك بيبقى عليها تدريج لحد 1000 ملليتر أهم حاجة متجبهاش ازاز علشان بتبقى غالية ومش عملية واحنا استخدامات الشفاشق عندنا محدود فقط بنصب بيها محلول الصودا الكاوية المخفف أو بنشوف بيها شفافية الفنيك حاجات زى كده
**

*
​*

طبعا الفنيك أثناء تصنيعه بيحتاج دائما للتقليب يبقى إذا **يإما هنقلب*
*يدوى بخشبة طويلة أو إننا هنقلب بماتور*
*هنتكلم أولا على أفضل حاجة للتقليب وهو التقليب عن طريق ماتور أولا مزاياه كثيرة جدا منها انك ممكن تضرب الفنيك لوحدك ومتحتاجشى لحد يساعدك ومنها أيضا الماتور شغال على طول مبيبطلش طول ما انتا بتصنع ودية ميزة كويسة لتمازج واندماج المكونات مع بعضها وسرعة تفاعلها + ان انتا ممكن تسيبه يقلب ساعة ساعتين خاصة أثناء الحقن بالصودا فى أواخر التضريبة زى ما هنبقى نتكلم عنها ودية ميزة كويسة تخلى الفنيك سماره يزيد ولمعانه وشفافيته كمان تزيد

**رقم (1) ماتور**
رقم (2) عمود موصل الدروبكس بالماتور
رقم (3) الدروبكس
رقم (4) حامل شايل الماتور والدروبكس متمسمرين فيه
رقم (5) يد علشان تشيل بيها الماتور وتنقله من برميل لآخر
رقم (6) العمود ( الأكس اللى نازل من الدروبكس )**ا
**

*
​*

*ده عبارة عن ماتور واحد حصان عادى خالص ب 250 جنيه صينى تقريبا بس طبعا بيجى سرعته عالية 1400 تقريبا لفة فى الدقيقة انا مش متذكر قوى كان عدد لفاته كام فى الدقيقة بس احنا عايزينه طبعا يكون بطيىء علشان يدينا حد أقصى 100 لفة فى الدقيقة بحيث لما تحمل عليه وتحط خاماتك كلها يقل يوصل ل 90 ، 80 لفة فى الدقيقة لإنه كل أما يكون سريع يعمل دوامة فى البرميل يقوم يكب محتويات البرميل من خامات التصنيع للفنيك لبرة على الأرض
لكن كل أما تكون سرعته بطيئة كل انتا ما تقدر تديله الكميات بتاعته
طيب يبقى اذا علشان نقلل السرعة بتاعته ونوصله ل 80 لفة فى الدقيقة يبقى هنوصله بدروبكس الدروبكس تقريبا اشتريته ب 500 جنية مستعمل
طيب لو ملقتشى دروبكس يوصلك عدد اللفات فى الدقيقة ل 80 ولقيت أقل من كده يوصلك ل 60 أو 50 أو أقل المهم إنه يكون سرعته معقولة فى التقليب لإن انتا كده كده بتشتغل فى برميل فالسرعة مش مشكلة أهم حاجة يقلب كويس وميقفش منك لما تحمل عليه الخامات فى البرميل أهم حاجة يتنيه يقلب كويس يبقى معقول يعنى فى تقليبه لا سريع ولا بطىء وسط يعنى المهم انه شغال بيقلب ميقفش منك او يتقل
طيب الدروبكس ده هنوصله بعمود ( أكس ) نازل من الدروبكس وطبعا العمود ده مش ملحوم فى الدروبكس علشان تعرف تفكه منه ويبقى سهل تتنقل من برميل لبرميل والعمود بنعمله بحيث نسيب مسافة بين نهاية العمود وبين قاع البرميل علشان ميلبش فى قاع البرميل
والعمود ده بيبقى ملحوم فيه ريش للتقليب زى المروحة بعملها على 3 مستويات فى العمود واحدة هتبقى تحت ملحومة فى آخر العمود وواحدة فى نصف العمود وواحدة فوقيها بشوية وكل ريشة طبعا بتبقى بدراعين دراع على اليمين ودراع على الشمال
والريشة بتكون بميل لفوق شوية علشان لما تيجى تقلب تبص تلاقيها إيه تسحب من فوق لتحت على طول لإن لما الريشة بتكون فيها نسبة ميل بتقلل المقاومة لإنها كل اما تكون عدلة تاخد مقاومة جامدة لكن لما تكون فيها نسبة ميل تقوم تعمل دوامة بسيطة تجيب من فوق لتحت على طول ومتكبش الفنيك لبرة يعنى الميل بتاعها يكون تقريبا بتاع 65 درجة متكونشى مايلة قوى علشان متعملش دوامات عالية تقوم تكب لبرة
وطبعا علشان تعمل الشغل ده على مقاس البرميل لازم هتاخد معاك برميل فاضى للصنايعى اللى هيعملك الشغل ده علشان يقيس عليه وتحاول لما تشترى البراميل تجبها كلها شكل واحد وطول واحد وقطرواحد كلها مقاس واحد يعنى علشان تعرف تنقل الماتور من برميل لآخر
عامة الشغل ده كله كلفنى هنقول ماتور ب 250 جنيه ، ودروبكس مستعمل من عند الصنايعى ب 500 جنيه بس بصراحة مع انه مستعمل بس زى الصاروخ الراجل فعلا خدمنى فيه جامد وهنقول العمود والحامل والتركيب الشغل اللى هيعملهولك الصنايعى هياخد فيه 250 جنيه كمان يبقى قول هيقفل ال 1000 جنيه بس حاجة بصراحة هتريحك فى شغلك جامد مش خسارة فيها ال 1000 جنيه

صور أخرى للماتور



​*
**

*
​*
**
*صور العمود ( الأكس ) الملحوم فيه ريش التقليب ( مراوح التقليب ) هى




​
وزى ما انتا ملاحظ هنا فى الصورة إن الريش ( مراوح التقليب ) فيها نسبة ميل تقريبا بتاع 65 درجة
وبرده زى ما انتا ملاحظ فى الصورة إن الدراع اليمين من الريشة نسبة الميل فيه من فوق وقدامه الدراع الشمال من الريشة نسبة الميل فيه من تحت الإثنين عكس بعض علشان لما تيجى تقلب تبص تلاقيها ايه تسحب من فوق لتحت على طول

ده بالنسبة لأفضل حاجة للتقليب عن طريق الماتور وأسرع وأحسن

أو إنك هتقلب يدوى بخشبة ( عصاية شوم ) زى اللى فى الصورة دية 
بس فى الحالة دية ممكن تحتاج حد معاك يساعدك فى التقليب شوية علشان الفنيك بيحتاج شوية تقليب حلوين
*
**

*
​*
**طبعا لما نيجى نعبى الفنيك السوبر فى ازايز السوبر قدامك ماكنتين تشتغل عليهم علشان تقفل غطاء ازازة السوبر زى تقفيل العاشر الغطاء المعدنى الذهبى مقاس 28 يا إما نقفل بماكينة يدوى او نقفله بماكينة أتوماتيك
هنتكلم على الأتوماتيك الأول :
هى ماكينة لها ماتورين وتعمل اوتوماتيكيا لتقفيل الغطاء على رقبة الإزازة حيث انها بتقلوظ الغطاء على رقبة الإزازة القلاووظ وتقفل دبلة الغطاء على حافة الإزازة حنى تكون محكمة مثل غطاء ازازة اى علبة دواء
وطبعا انا مش هتكلم عليها كتير لإنك لو عملتها هى بتتعمل عمولة كده كده لازم المهندس اللى هيعملهالك هيدربك عليها فهتكون فى غنى عن شرحى لإنها عايزة شرح عملى وليس نظرى
فيه إثنين أعرفهم فى القاهرة بيعملوا الماكينة دية
واحد فى القاهرة _ العتبة _ الجامع الأحمر _ 18 درب عبد الخالق ده المعرض والمصنع نجيب الريحانى _ 14 عطفة البركة
اسمها ورشة الإتحاد الصناعى للصناعات الدقيقة _ محمد يحيى الخراط _ محمد حسن _ محسن _ الحاج حسن
التليفونات : 0225882916 _ 025903710 _ 0123499214
وهو بيعملها ب 3700 جنية بس ممكن تنزل معاه فى السعر ممكن تخلص معاه ب 3400 جنية
_____________________________

والثانى فى القاهرة _ المرج _ عند قصر نعمة وده بيشتغل مع كل بتوع العطور والإزاز اللى فى الجامع الأحمر هو اللى بيعملهم شغل المكن بتاعهم سواء التعبئة أو تفقيل الغطيان وبيعمل مكن لتعبئة أكياس الصابون زى بريل
اسمه : حمدى
وتليفونه : 0101928097 _ 024393841
وعلى فكرة هو بيعمل الماكينة الأتوماتيك اللى بقولكم عليها أقل من الورشة الأولانية بيعملها بسعر التكلفة كنت سألت عنده قال ب 3000 جنية وممكن يعملك كمان ماكينة منها نصف أتوماتيك وبسعر 2300 جنية
أما بالنسبة للماكينة الأتوماتيك فأنا عملتها عند الورشة الأولانية لإنى كنت مستعجل ومعرفشى مكان التانى بس لما روحت بعد كده للتانى عرفت انه أحسن وأنه مشهور فى الجامع الأحمر عن الورشة الأولانية وإن شغله كله ممتاز وبيعمله بسعر التكلفة المهم حمدت ربنا على كل حال

**والصور دية صور الماكينة اللى اتعملت فى الورشة الأولانية

**

*



*

*
*
*​
*

*
​
*



**وفيه الماكينة اليدوى 
عبارة عن ماكنتين واحدة تقلوظ الغطاء والثانية تقفل دبلة الغطاء على الإزازة بس عيبها انها بطيئة شوية وعايزة ايديك تكون سريعة عليها علشان تنجز وفى نفس الوقت ايدك تكون حساسة عليها علشان متدبحش الغطاء من الجناب ( يعنى عايزة تعود شوية )
بس جميلة انا اشتغلت عليها فى الأول اول ما فتحت وقعدت سنتين اشتغل عليها ومدبحتش معاية غطيان لإن ايدى خدت عليها وكنت شغال سريع جدا عليها هى مسألة تعود
بس بعد اما جبت الأتوماتيك حسيت بإنجاز رهيب فى الوقت وراحة لإيدى
وهى بتتعمل برده عمولة عند الورش السابق ذكرها فى الكلام على الماكينة الأتوماتيك
وهما ماكنتين بيتعملوا مع بعض واحدة بتقلوظ الغطاء والتانية بتكبس الغطاء ( بتقفل دبلة الغطاء )
وكانوا متكلفين الأتنين 450 جنية


صورة الماكينة اللى بتقلوظ رقم ( 1 ) وصورة الماكينة اللى بتكبس رقم ( 2 )

صورة رقم1)
**

*
​*
صورة رقم 2

**

*


*هتشتريلك ماكينة لاصق الكراتين علشان تلصق بيها الكراتين معروفة طبعا اللى بيوضع فيها بكرة اللاصق وتشد الللاصق على الكرتونة وهى بتتباع فى آى مكتبة كتب او خردوات ب 27 جنية*


----------



## ديميثانيزر (4 ديسمبر 2011)

سعيد بشرحك السهل و جزاك الله خيرا


----------

